# How do you name tag or otherwise label your gear?



## magarity (Oct 1, 2017)

I put return address labels on the bottoms of my cameras with my phone number in case I lose one but the things get ripped up when using a tripod/monopod so I was looking for something better. Obviously an outright theft will not get it back (except maybe if it is ransomed). Also depends on how much the local culture is "finders-keepers" oriented.
But mostly if it is easy to return something lost, the average person will do it. If I found a 1Dx in a city park with a name and phone number on it, I'd call and say I found it but if I found a PowerShot with nothing to identify it, I'd probably just keep it.
So, how do you label your camera gear in case of non-theft loss or do you not bother?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 1, 2017)

Adhesive labels can last for a few months, and after that, just replace them with new ones.

Where I live (Salvador, Bahia, Brazil) a camera bag was found without any identification, with camera, lens, flash and printed photos of a gypsy party. The person who found the bag published the photos on Facebook, and in less than 24 hours discovered the owner of the equipment. Obviously, not all people would be honest enough to give back something of great value, but an adhesive label can be useful anyway.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 1, 2017)

Silver adhesive labels, laser-printer safe, ordered from Uline.


----------



## Talys (Oct 2, 2017)

I don't label my gear at all (my bag has a business card in it, but only because there's a slot for business cards in nearly all thinktank stuff).

However, if you have nice stuff and you're worried about it, you can always get permanent asset tags. The information is stamped into thin aluminum, and the tags are extremely difficult to remove without damaging asset. In practical use terms, the tag and information on it will easily withstand anything that won't completely destroy your gear, including liquids, abrasives, heat, and solvents, and they are flexible enough to wrap around cylindrical items like lenses.

If you want to be able to sell your stuff one day, you can always get removable asset tags, which are also very durable, but designed to come off cleanly, should you wish.


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 2, 2017)

NFC RFID tags stickers labels. 

cameras:affixed inside battery compartment.
camera batteries: attached to the flat surface
lenses: affixed inside of the rear lens cap
laptops: battery compartment 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6X-NFC-Tags-Stickers-Ntag216-888-Bytes-Label-NDEF-for-Samsung-Sony-HTC-Nexus-LG/262194629512

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.wakdev.wdnfc&hl=en


----------

